# I think I'm ready to get serious



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

about completely grooming Tippi myself. When I take her to be groomed, all I have them do is feet, fanny and face. They trim her toenails too. She goes about once every 2 months (I bathe her every 2-3 weeks).

So here's my question. If I buy this clipper, will it take care of her paw pads, the area between her eyes, and her fanny?

Amazon.com: Wahl Professional 8685 Peanut Classic Clipper/Trimmer: Health & Personal Care

And am i smart enough to trim her toenails without amputating a paw?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are very small clippers but they should do the small areas that you want to do. I actually use Andis clipper to do the entire body, butt and pads. I think they are the Andis A2. For the eye area, you probably want to use scissors. I use the type that have a curve and balls at the end of the blades. I hold the curve at the bridge of the nose to trim so I can't cut their eyes.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the peanut, its very small that fit my hand, I clean my 4 months old boy's paw pads, and boy part every week, no complain !!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> They are very small clippers but they should do the small areas that you want to do. I actually use Andis clipper to do the entire body, butt and pads. I think they are the Andis A2. For the eye area, you probably want to use scissors. I use the type that have a curve and balls at the end of the blades. I hold the curve at the bridge of the nose to trim so I can't cut their eyes.


Will these work??
http://www.kvsupply.com/dubl-duck-shears/84362?gclid=CJfDsZ3g5b8CFSsV7AodZgQANw


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use this one. It's longer but I like it.

http://www.carealotpets.com/products/ball-point-curved-shear-with-rest-65-in__2074.aspx


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks, linda!


----------

